# Solved: external speakers



## GNOMEX (Jun 24, 2006)

I want to connect my stereo external speakers to my TV.
can I connect directly from TV to speakers or do I have to connect via amplifier?
Can you please advise
thank you
Kevin


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The TV's amp should work fine. I put a jack on mine so I can plug in the externals or unplug and use the internals.


----------



## GNOMEX (Jun 24, 2006)

Tthank you ,but could you please advise which output ports on TV should I use/


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I have absolutely no idea what ports would be on your TV. If you have speaker connectors, use those. If all you have is audio out, then the signal would not be amplified and you would need to route it to an amp before the speakers. Your manual should tell you about the functions of the jacks.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Not all (in fact not many) have direct connect speaker terminals, of the 11 sets I have (spread over 2 houses) only one will drive speakers direct. 

For all the others they need an amplifier (they are designed to drive home theatre system amplifiers).


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You should be able to. Years ago on my old mono tv I took the back off of it after I unplugged it and hooked up some wire to the speaker and added a plug in jack to it and put the back back on. Plugged it into amplifier input jack.

Even if you got no speaker jacks if you got a head phone jack on the tv then that also could be used.


----------

